# Harry Potter (1x)



## Harry1982 (26 Mai 2016)

Da ist was Wahres dran. Vor allem mit Emma :drip:
Den Besen könnt ihr aber ruhig wegschmeißen 



​


----------



## Death Row (26 Mai 2016)

Komischerweise bräuchte ich das fliegende Auto _im Moment_ am meisten


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Mai 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Komischerweise bräuchte ich das fliegende Auto _im Moment_ am meisten



Das klingt in der Tat komisch shitt

Jeder Andere hätte wohl Emma gesagt


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das klingt in der Tat komisch shitt
> 
> Jeder Andere hätte wohl Emma gesagt



Ja mit der Emma auf dem Beifahrersitz


----------



## UTux (26 Mai 2016)

Rolli schrieb:


> ...auf dem Beifahrersitz


Nee... da nörgelt sie nur rum. Eine wie Emma gehört auf die Rückbank gelegt.


----------

